# SwitchTile - A New Puzzle for your Touchscreen Device [Android]



## Erifdex (Feb 15, 2014)

*Download (Android)** | **Support on Patreon*​
Hi Speedsolving! I have just released a brand new version of *switchtile* - a puzzle game for touchscreen devices, where a scrambled two-dimensional grid of tiles must be rearranged back to the original grid pattern as fast as possible.* It's completely free, with no hidden in-app-purchases or adverts. *

I developed the original app 7 years ago in 2014 (if you're getting deja vu!), and it gained a small following of speed-solvers competing for the best times and averages. However it has since grown old, and is now quite outdated and sluggish. As a result, I have spent the past 12 months creating a brand new version, with loads of new features!

*Two modes*- classic & advanced
In classic mode, the rows and columns of the 2d grid wrap around the edges
Advanced mode adds the ability to rotate the central tile(s)

*Three board sizes* - 3x3, 4x4, 5x5
*Timed sessions*
Keep track of consecutive solve averages: _mean-of-3, average-of-5 and average-of-12_

*Detailed statistics*
View all of your personal records, and results from every timed session

*Configurable animation speeds*
Tile sliding animations can be completely disabled if you want!

*Multitouch support*
Multiple rows/columns can be interacted with simultaneously!
Using two fingers to swipe a single row/column will move it twice

*Dark theme!*
Loads of different *tile colour schemes*
Constant development is funded through the Patreon page. Although the game has only been released for Android devices so far, *I am planning to prepare and release an iOS version if the Patreon goal is reached*, since iOS development is unfortunately really expensive!

*Screenshots:*

​
_Note: this thread was originally used for the 2014 version of the game - initial post:_


Spoiler: Initial Post







Website | Google Play (Free) | Google Play (Pro)​

Hello all,

So I haven't really ever posted on this site, despite being a member for almost 2 years. (I've not stopped solving puzzles though!)

However, I've recently been working on a really simple touchscreen game inspired by the Rubik's cube, and I felt I should show it to everyone here. I'ts called *SwitchTile*, and it consists of a 2D grid of tiles, that can be shifted by row and column. The grid "wraps", meaning tiles slid off the right of the grid will reappear on the left, and so on. The goal is to restore a scrambled grid to its original, completed pattern (sound familiar?). After developing the basic mechanics of the puzzle, I spent a while teaching myself how to solve it - at the moment my method is to build up rows from bottom to top. My main motivation is to emulate the feeling of solving the Rubik's cube in a little touchscreen game, that still feels easy to interact with. This obviously means that my target audience is people who also love these sorts of puzzles (you guys!).

Some screenshots of the "normal" mode (no timer):



















Some screenshots of the timed mode:









A video showing everything together:






As you can see, there are two modes, normal (untimed) and timed, and three different grid sizes (3x3, 4x4 and 5x5)

I've been posting development logs on my blog over at Erifdex.net - (For SwitchTile specific posts, go here: erifdex.net/tag/switchtile).

Questions and feedback are welcome!
- Erifdex


----------



## kcl (Feb 16, 2014)

This looks really cool. It's basically like 15 puzzle if I understand it correctly.


----------



## Ollie (Feb 16, 2014)

Looks awesome


----------



## Logical101 (Feb 16, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> This looks really cool. It's basically like 15 puzzle if I understand it correctly.



not quite


----------



## Erifdex (Mar 10, 2014)

So, I've finally released the game onto the Google Play store for Android devices. It's currently free (not sure if this will change), so I'd love people to go and take a look 

Google Play Store Link

The game's website has also been updated (although it just shows a video):
erifdex.net/projects/switchtile

I don't currently own an android tablet, but the game should scale to larger screens without issues. That said, I'm fully expecting there to be some bugs as this is the initial release.

Enjoy!


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 10, 2014)

Heh, Nice game 
I suck at is, My best time 23 sec. Not anywhere near your 3 sec 
Would recommend it surely  May also show it in my channel, who knows 


Erifdex said:


> So, I've finally released the game onto the Google Play store for Android devices. It's currently free (not sure if this will change), so I'd love people to go and take a look
> 
> Google Play Store Link
> 
> ...


----------



## Roman (Mar 10, 2014)

Tested it, nice puzzle! Thank you.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 10, 2014)

cool, 4 seconds


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 10, 2014)

Stupid androids being easier to code and make apps for than ios7, where's our cool stuff???


----------



## Ollie (Mar 10, 2014)

This is great! Something fun to practice on the tube.  Can only manage sub-15 at the moment, getting there

edit: lol, lucky 6.97

edit2: 2.40* UWR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## TDM (Mar 10, 2014)

I like it. Only done 1 solve, 20.11. Using corners first an U perms, I suck. I need to learn H/Z/the other U.
CW U perm: M' E' M' E M'
CCW U perm: M E' M E M
H perm: ???
Z perm: ???
E: 19.20
How do other people do it? Does something like Petrus (2x2 -> 2-gen) work?
E2: It works, and much better than CF. 7.95 first try (second, but that was untimed to see if it works).
E3: 6.27... It's easier to do the pieces in order UL, U/L, L/U, C, DL/UR, D/R, DR or something like that.
E4: 5.07, I'm coming for that UWR Ollie.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 10, 2014)

4.43, 5.68, 5.84, 6.93, 4.65, 6.47, (8.20), 2.53, 5.95, 4.44, 6.77, (1.77) = 5.37



TDM said:


> I like it. Only done 1 solve, 20.11. Using corners first an U perms, I suck. I need to learn H/Z/the other U.
> CW U perm: M' E' M' E M'
> CCW U perm: M E' M E M
> H perm: ???
> ...



Solve top layer, solve middle layer, done. You've got the right idea with the M,E stuff, you can do


Spoiler



R' D R D' stuff too to insert middle edges


----------



## TDM (Mar 10, 2014)

M' R D, 0.69 lol (Edit: lol at the easy scramble, not at the number)

7.75, 5.54, 0.69, 4.98, 3.58, 4.64, 2.67, 3.79, 3.17, 2.96, 4.67, 3.55 = 3.96, about to roll out worst two times.
0.69, 4.98, 3.58, 4.64, 2.67, 3.79, 3.17, 2.96, 4.67, 3.55, 4.59, 4.62 = 3.82


----------



## piyushp761 (Mar 10, 2014)

Very nice! Got 1:19 on the 5x5 grid!


----------



## TDM (Mar 10, 2014)

An option to select which board size to use instead of having to got through 4x4 to reach 5x5 would be nice.
E; 1:06.78, I'm going to aim for sub-40 on 5x5.
E2: ... didn't realise there could be parity on 5x5 :fp sub-40 may be harder than I thought.
E3: at least it's easy to fix on a 4x4.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 10, 2014)

@TDM 4.79 Ao12, teehee

3.66, 4.30, 3.91, 3.75, 4.15, 7.93, 4.42, 3.96, 13.02, 7.94, 1.98, 3.83


----------



## TDM (Mar 10, 2014)

Ollie said:


> @TDM 4.79 Ao12, teehee
> 
> 3.66, 4.30, 3.91, 3.75, 4.15, 7.93, 4.42, 3.96, 13.02, 7.94, 1.98, 3.83


Mine was sub-4 
How do people solve parity on bigpuzzles? I can do it some of the time on 4x4/5x5, but not always.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Mar 10, 2014)

Got a two move scramble.
New PB is 0.17 for 3x3

Already addicted to this game. I love it!


----------



## Ollie (Mar 11, 2014)

0.75, 3.24, 1.93, 4.06, 4.45, 3.08, 3.30, 4.87, 3.70, 2.33, 3.95, 3.85 = *3.39 ao12*

Definitely not worth the effort put in for the average of 12, but great game 

edit: 38.63 for 5x5x5
edit2: 29.85
3: 24.08


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 11, 2014)

4x4 is most fun


----------



## porkynator (Mar 11, 2014)

I've just downloaded it, really nice 


Kirjava said:


> 4x4 is most fun



I agree
26.49

What method do you guys use? I used a corner first approach for the first solves, now I'm using blockbuilding + commutators (for the 4x4)

Edit: 5x5 is also fun once you get sub1.
26.15


----------



## Carrot (Mar 11, 2014)

1.03, 2.91, 3.13, *(0.95), (4.63), 1.80, 2.00, 2.16*, 3.40, 3.25, 2.49, 2.37 = 2.45 avg12 (bold = 1.99 avg5)

silly


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm upset that my tablet screen cracked because I want to do this. D:


----------



## Erifdex (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone for all the comments! I'll try to respond to as many as possible 



CriticalCubing said:


> Heh, Nice game
> I suck at is, My best time 23 sec. Not anywhere near your 3 sec
> Would recommend it surely  May also show it in my channel, who knows



Haha, the 3 second solve was pretty lucky. Also, the thought of people posting youtube videos of the game is awesome 



Jaysammey777 said:


> Stupid androids being easier to code and make apps for than ios7, where's our cool stuff???



I've actually been creating the game using a cross-platform game framework (link, if anyone's interested), so iOS is absolutely possible, it just costs a fair amount to publish on the app store, unfortunately!



Ollie said:


> This is great! Something fun to practice on the tube.
> ...



You have no idea how great that is to hear, since I've practically been doing the same thing while developing it 



TDM said:


> ...
> How do other people do it? Does something like Petrus (2x2 -> 2-gen) work?
> ...



I'd never heard of Petrus - just looked it up though and tried a few solves using it  Getting similar times to my times in the videos so it must be good!



piyushp761 said:


> Very nice! Got 1:19 on the 5x5 grid!



Congrats! It's nice to see someone giving the 5x5 a go 



TDM said:


> An option to select which board size to use instead of having to got through 4x4 to reach 5x5 would be nice.
> ...



That's a fair point - I'm thinking of rewriting some of the user-interface code, so I'll consider making the board size selection more convenient.



uyneb2000 said:


> Got a two move scramble.
> New PB is 0.17 for 3x3
> 
> Already addicted to this game. I love it!



The current scramble mechanism is pretty primitive  I'm going to have to do some research into how other scramble algorithms prevent easy solves. Great to hear you enjoy the game though!



Jaycee said:


> I'm upset that my tablet screen cracked because I want to do this. D:



Oh no! Don't worry, I'm considering uploading a playable flash version of the puzzle to my website, if people don't mind using a mouse 


Thanks so much to everyone else that commented - it's awesome reading everyone's times and methods. 

Erifdex

P.S. It seems that the first post of this thread has been removed? I was having some trouble with the title of the thread, so I reported that post to alter it, if that's the source of the issue.


----------



## Royiky (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice game.my pb is 0.89(4 move solve).
I solve like this
Step 1: first layer
Step 2:second layer and AUF
I think it would be better to solve like this
Step 1:center + 1 edge
Step 2:F2L + AUF


----------



## Carrot (Mar 11, 2014)

Royiky said:


> Nice game.my pb is 0.89(4 move solve).
> I solve like this
> Step 1: first layer
> Step 2:second layer and AUF
> ...



why not:
step 1: F2L-1
step 2: rest


----------



## PianoCube (Mar 11, 2014)

Simple, fun and a bit addictive.
PBs so far:
3x3: 3.something
4x4: 15.06
5x5: 30.94

Method for 5x5: Solve a 2x2 corner, expand the block, row by row, untill you get a 4x5. Use 3-cycle to fix the rest.


----------



## 78BFE (Mar 12, 2014)

Best for 3x3 is 2.6X

Best for 5x5 is 35.XX


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 12, 2014)

Hey, how do you solve 4x4 and 5x5 grid. I only solved 4x4 grid twice with some luck ??
3x3 PB avg of 12: 4.29
3x3 single PB : 1.24 :tu


----------



## porkynator (Mar 12, 2014)

3x3 is stupid

5x5:
21.75 single
29.48 avg5
29.92 avg12

EDIT: 17.50 / 23.73 / 25.55


----------



## piyushp761 (Mar 12, 2014)

Found a glitch




http://www.mediafire.com/view/?qr443fbf5jayxkt


----------



## PianoCube (Mar 12, 2014)

Wooh, 20.44 5x5 single.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Mar 12, 2014)

7.63 4x4 single


----------



## Erifdex (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments!

I've noted all of the suggestions, and it's really great to see people's times on the various grid sizes. It was an unexpected shock seeing the awesome response to the release. I would reply to everyone, but I was having some trouble with my posts not submitting (I hope this one works).

Thanks again 
Erifdex

---

Also, the first post of this thread seems to have been lost? It was only slightly different to the one quoted in the first reply, but I'm not sure how that happened...
Edit: Never mind, it's back - cheers moderators!


----------



## Erifdex (Mar 12, 2014)

piyushp761 said:


> Found a glitch
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/view/?qr443fbf5jayxkt



Aw man, I thought I'd seen the last of that one...  Thanks for sharing the image though - I'll try and track it down. Do you think the puzzle was unsolvable right from a scramble, or did the extra blue tile appear mid-solve? Don't worry if you can't remember.


----------



## Roman (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Erifdex (Mar 13, 2014)

Roman, that is super impressive 

I'm interested to know how your algorithm works - it seems to be very efficient at finding the minimum amount of moves to solve!


----------



## KingTim96 (Mar 13, 2014)

I got a 0.20s in my fifth hour today. The solution was: R' M'


----------



## Roman (Mar 13, 2014)

Erifdex said:


> Roman, that is super impressive
> 
> I'm interested to know how your algorithm works - it seems to be very efficient at finding the minimum amount of moves to solve!



Thanx. About the algorithm:
back in autumn 2011 - when I simultaneously discovered speedcubing and programming for myself. I made visual program that finds optimal solutions for a bunch of twisty puzzles: 2x2, pyra, skewb, dino cube, cake cube, floppy. I presented it to Russian speedcubing community and also worked for finding convinient algs like Y-perm on 2x2. After a while I forgot about this.
When I decided to play your game couple hours ago, I found 3x3 mode a bit simple, and remembered OAproject. It took me 30 minutes to specialize program for this puzzle. The algorithm itself is quite banal: just bruteforcing n-move solutions and check if the puzzle is solved each time. (n = 0, 1, 2 and so on while the optimal solution isn't found). Here are the cpp source if you're interested enough (sorry for bad in all senses coding style, I wrote this in 2011 when I barely started programming):



Spoiler: dSwitchTile.h



#include <stdio.h>
#include <string.h>
#include <windows.h>
#include <time.h>
bool tc = false;
short int s[9] = {0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8};
bool success=false;
int vsp; int kh=0; int kr;
inline void swap3p(int a, int b, int c){vsp=s[a]; s[a]=s*; s=s[c]; s[c]=vsp;}
inline void swap3(int a, int b, int c){vsp=s[a]; s[a]=s[c]; s[c]=s; s=vsp;}

void d3x3(int rot)
{
if (rot == -1)
return;
switch (rot) {// U U' E E' D D' L' L M' M R R'
case 0: {swap3(0, 1, 2); break;}//U→ (up layer RIGHT)
case 1: {swap3(3, 4, 5); break;}//E→ (middle layer RIGHT)
case 2: {swap3(6, 7, 8); break;}//D→ (down layer RIGHT)

case 3: {swap3(6, 3, 0); break;}//L↑ (left layer UP)
case 4: {swap3(7, 4, 1); break;}//E↑ (middle layer UP)
case 5: {swap3(8, 5, 2); break;}//R↑ (right layer UP)

case 6: {swap3p(0, 1, 2); break;}//U← (up layer LEFT)
case 7: {swap3p(3, 4, 5); break;}//E← (middle layer LEFT)
case 8: {swap3p(6, 7, 8); break;}//D← (down layer LEFT)

case 9: {swap3p(6, 3, 0); break;}//L↓ (left layer DOWN)
case 10: {swap3p(7, 4, 1); break;}//E↓ (middle layer DOWN)
case 11: {swap3p(8, 5, 2); break;}//R↓ (right layer DOWN)
}
}

void d3x3oppo(int rot) {
if (rot == -1 || rot >= 12)
return;
if (rot <=5) {
d3x3(rot+6);
return;
}
d3x3(rot-6);
}
void Scramble(char* scr) {
int i = 0, si = -1;
while (i < strlen(scr)) {
switch(scr) {
case 'c': {si++; s[si] = 4; break;}
case 'b':{//B/BY/BD
si++;
if ((i == strlen(scr) - 1) || scr[i+1] == ' ') {//B
s[si] = 3;
break;
}
if (scr[++i] == 'd') {//BD
s[si] = 0;
break;
}
s[si] = 6;//BY
break;
}
case 'd':{//D/DB/DG
si++;
if ((i == strlen(scr) - 1) || scr[i+1] == ' ') {//D
s[si] = 1;
break;
}
if (scr[++i] == 'b') {//DB
s[si] = 0;
break;
}
s[si] = 2;//DG
break;
}
case 'g':{//G/GD/GY
si++;
if ((i == strlen(scr) - 1) || scr[i+1] == ' ') {//G
s[si] = 5;
break;
}
if (scr[++i] == 'd') {//GD
s[si] = 2;
break;
}
s[si] = 8;//GY
break;
}
case 'y':{//Y/YG/YB
si++;
if ((i == strlen(scr) - 1) || scr[i+1] == ' ') {//Y
s[si] = 7;
break;
}
if (scr[++i] == 'g') {//YG
s[si] = 8;
break;
}
s[si] = 6;//YB
break;
}
}
i++;
}
}
void SolveSwitchTile() 
{
int k[16]={-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1};
const char n=16;
int w[n+1];
for (w[2]=k[0]; w[2]<12; w[2]++) {if (w[2]==0) {puts("15 turns...");} d3x3(w[2]);
for (w[3]=k[1]; w[3]<12; w[3]++) if ((w[2]-w[3])%6||w[2]==-1) {if (k[2]==-1&&w[3]==0){k[2]=0;if(tc) puts("14 turns...");} d3x3(w[3]);
for (w[4]=k[2]; w[4]<12; w[4]++) if ((w[3]-w[4])%6||w[3]==-1) {if (k[3]==-1&&w[4]==0){k[3]=0;if(tc) puts("13 turns...");} d3x3(w[4]);
for (w[5]=k[3]; w[5]<12; w[5]++) if ((w[4]-w[5])%6||w[4]==-1) {if (k[4]==-1&&w[5]==0){k[4]=0; if(tc) puts("12 turns...");} d3x3(w[5]);
for (w[6]=k[4]; w[6]<12; w[6]++) if ((w[5]-w[6])%6||w[5]==-1) {if (k[5]==-1&&w[6]==0){k[5]=0;if(tc) puts("11 turns...");} d3x3(w[6]);
for (w[7]=k[5]; w[7]<12; w[7]++) if ((w[6]-w[7])%6||w[6]==-1) {if (k[6]==-1&&w[7]==0){k[6]=0;if(tc) puts("10 turns...");} d3x3(w[7]);
for (w[8]=k[6]; w[8]<12; w[8]++) if ((w[7]-w[8])%6||w[7]==-1) {if (k[7]==-1&&w[8]==0){k[7]=0;if(tc) puts("9 turns...");} d3x3(w[8]);
for (w[9]=k[7]; w[9]<12; w[9]++) if ((w[8]-w[9])%6||w[8]==-1) {if (k[8]==-1&&w[9]==0){k[8]=0;if(tc) puts("8 turns...");} d3x3(w[9]);
for (w[10]=k[8]; w[10]<12; w[10]++) if ((w[9]-w[10])%6||w[9]==-1) {if (k[9]==-1&&w[10]==0){k[9]=0;if(tc) puts("7 turns...");} d3x3(w[10]);
for (w[11]=k[9]; w[11]<12; w[11]++) if ((w[11]-w[10])%6||w[10]==-1) {if (k[10]==-1&&w[11]==0){k[10]=0;if(tc) puts("6 turns...");} d3x3(w[11]);
for (w[12]=k[10]; w[12]<12; w[12]++) if ((w[11]-w[12])%6||w[11]==-1) {if (k[11]==-1&&w[12]==0){k[11]=0;if(tc) puts("5 turns...");} d3x3(w[12]);
for (w[13]=k[11]; w[13]<12; w[13]++) if ((w[12]-w[13])%6||w[12]==-1) {if (k[12]==-1&&w[13]==0)k[12]=0; d3x3(w[13]);
for (w[14]=k[12]; w[14]<12; w[14]++) if ((w[13]-w[14])%6||w[13]==-1) {if (k[13]==-1&&w[14]==0)k[13]=0; d3x3(w[14]);
for (w[15]=k[13]; w[15]<12; w[15]++) if ((w[14]-w[15])%6||w[14]==-1) { d3x3(w[15]);
for (w[16]=-1; w[16]<12; w[16]++) if ((w[15]-w[16])%6||w[15]==-1) { d3x3(w[16]);


if ((s[0] == 0) && (s[1] == 1) && (s[2] == 2) && (s[3] == 3) && (s[4] == 4) && (s[5] == 5) && (s[6] == 6)) 
{
success=true;
if (w[16] == -1) {
printf ("(solved)");
//return;
}
printf("\n");
for(int j=1; j<n+1; j++) 
{ 
if (w[j]==0) {printf ("U%c ", 282);kh++;} else
if (w[j]==1) {printf ("E%c ", 282);kh++;}else
if (w[j]==2) {printf ("D%c ", 282);kh++;}else

if (w[j]==3) {printf ("L%c ", 280);kh++;}else
if (w[j]==4) {printf ("E%c ", 280);kh++;}else
if (w[j]==5) {;printf ("R%c ", 280);kh++;}else

if (w[j]==6) {printf ("U%c ", 283);kh++;}else
if (w[j]==7) {printf ("E%c ", 283);kh++;}else
if (w[j]==8) {printf ("D%c ", 283);kh++;}else

if (w[j]==9) {printf ("L%c ", 281);kh++;}else
if (w[j]==10){printf ("E%c ", 281);kh++;}else
if (w[j]==11){printf ("R%c ", 281);kh++;}
}


//printf("%f se\n",clock()/CLOCKS_PER_SEC);
system("color 0b"); 
return;
}
d3x3oppo(w[16]);}
d3x3oppo(w[15]);}
d3x3oppo(w[14]);}
d3x3oppo(w[13]);}
d3x3oppo(w[12]);}
d3x3oppo(w[11]);}
d3x3oppo(w[10]);}
d3x3oppo(w[9]);}
d3x3oppo(w[8]);}
d3x3oppo(w[7]);}
d3x3oppo(w[6]);}
d3x3oppo(w[5]);}
d3x3oppo(w[4]);}
d3x3oppo(w[3]);}
d3x3oppo(w[2]);}
}*


*

Sorry for bad english  Hope you're satisfied by the answer.*


----------



## Erifdex (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, Roman - that code is going to be really useful. I'm going to have a proper read of it tomorrow, but from your explanation I get the gist of what it's doing. (The code's comments look useful too  )

The reason I'm interested in this is because I want to prevent 1,2 or 3 move solves on the 3x3, or at least make them a lot less frequent, so that more skill is involved than luck (this isn't so much of a problem for the larger grids). An algorithm like yours could tell the scramble system when a certain scramble is too easy, and when the grid should be re-scrambled.


----------



## porkynator (Mar 19, 2014)

16.55 5x5 single


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Mar 19, 2014)

BLD is also easy and fun


----------



## Roman (Mar 19, 2014)

Spended 2 hours to make optimal solver for 4x4 SwitchTile puzzle like I made for 3x3 and it turned unuseful because it works unacceptably long. Meh.



MatejMuzatko said:


> BLD is also easy and fun



Yes it is, but how will you make moves blindfolded? Though I considered making PC version with keyboard control and do a couple of BLD solves but it's silly.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 19, 2014)

Spoiler: procrastination/generating data for statistical analysis practice for an exam



Ao170 = 3.60 inc 0.55 single, plus:


Spoiler: Ao100



(2.20), 4.06, (1.94), 2.97, 3.74, 4.83, 3.20, (1.73), 4.27, (6.67), 2.90, 3.29, 5.07, 3.20, 3.22, 2.57, 3.32, 3.28, 4.80, 2.57, 2.95, 4.28, 2.52, (2.09), 2.72, (7.02), 3.63, 4.45, 2.98, 4.40, 3.75, 3.06, 2.43, 3.17, 2.75, 4.81, 3.80, 3.45, 4.15, 3.48, (2.06), 4.88, 4.55, 3.42, 3.38, 2.95, 2.89, 4.83, 3.90, 4.72, 3.10, 2.95, 2.53, 3.12, 4.48, 2.67, 3.10, (5.64), 2.96, (5.77), 3.15, 4.50, 3.39, 3.26, 3.80, 3.52, 4.42, 3.31, 2.38, 3.92, 4.23, 3.05, 2.20, 3.32, 3.15, 2.68, 3.95, 4.10, (7.14), 3.86, 3.70, 3.27, 4.20, 2.73, 2.82, 3.33, 2.42, 3.80, 3.22, 4.50, 4.65, 2.33, 3.12, 2.85, 2.50, 4.03, 4.39, 3.72, 4.23, 2.60 = *3.50*





Spoiler: Ao12



3.20, 3.22, 2.57, 3.32, 3.28, (4.80), 2.57, 2.95, 4.28, 2.52, (2.09), 2.72 = *3.06*





Spoiler: Ao5



2.57, 2.95, (4.28), 2.52, (2.09) = *2.68*


----------



## Erifdex (Mar 20, 2014)

So I've been working on the game for a little while today, and have decided to host the game on my website (using flash) for people to try in their browsers. The web version has got a couple of new features and some minor changes in it - some of which will be arriving to the Android version soon.

Play the game online here: erifdex.net/projects/switchtile

Changes:
- Added keyboard support (for BLD solves? More info below)
- Changed the green colour very slightly (from #66FF99 to #55FF88)
- Stopped the menu from closing when choosing board size (now you don't need to go through the 4x4 puzzle to reach the 5x5)
- Cleaned up a lot of the code (no visible changes from this, though  )

The new keyboard support is pretty funky. To select the row/column you want to move, you hold down the number of the column/row on your keyboard, and then tap the arrow key representing the desired direction. e.g. to slide the bottom row of the 3x3 puzzle right, I would hold the number 3, and then tap the right arrow key. This may take a while to get used to, but I hope that people will find the commands intuitive enough  Also, the game must be clicked once for the keyboard commands to work.


----------



## qaz (Mar 22, 2014)

The web version is really nice.

So far I've gotten a 1:25 3BLD and a 7:45 4BLD using it. I tried 5BLD but it came out scrambled...

edit: 55.43 3BLD


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Costa (Apr 10, 2014)

0.27 wr?


----------



## Sky Cuber (Apr 10, 2014)

Seems pretty interesting. I am going to try it. 

Well , it seems after I get an android product. 
If only you can add it to App Store.


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 11, 2014)

new 4x4 record woohoo


----------



## Ishan Shah (Apr 11, 2014)

Sub 14 on 5x5  13.63s


----------



## TDM (Apr 11, 2014)

Costa said:


> 0.27 wr?


No. From earlier:


KingTim96 said:


> I got a 0.20s in my fifth hour today. The solution was: R' M'


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 16, 2014)

TDM said:


> No. From earlier:



1 move lol

also new 4x4 uwr


----------



## Erifdex (Jul 22, 2014)

Well, it's been a while 

Just posting to say that a new update is coming very soon! I've made a blog post on it here: http://erifdex.net/post/an-update - but here's a quick changelog summary:


New "Options" panel
Customizable colours
"Default grid size" option
The grid size button no longer closes the menu
New "Statistics" panel

...and some screenshots:


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 2, 2014)

cant wait for the update, my pb for 4x4 is 2.88, 5x5 like 11


----------



## Erifdex (Aug 8, 2014)

Alright, the v1.1 update is out  It should appear on the Play store any minute now

Just for some clarification as I've realised I haven't mentioned pricing on this forum yet, the free game will stay free forever, with no ads or IAPs etc. But for people who want some additional features such as statistics, I have released a "pro" version - costing £0.99 (GBP) - I hope this doesn't put anybody off!

Link to Pro Version (new) | Link to Free Version

Please do post here if you run into any problems with the update!


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Aug 11, 2014)

wow!!
really fun puzzle
what i find really cool about it is that its like a rubiks cube,but it's also not like a rubiks cube.
cool


----------



## porkynator (Nov 26, 2014)

Is anybody still playing this? I've recently bought the pro version (this game totally deserves my 1.29€).
My PBs are 0.22 / 3.77 / 12.83 and I average like ~2.5 / ~8.5 / ~18

Gotta catch up to AlexMaass records!


----------



## GG (Nov 26, 2014)

parity alg for 4x4!>??
EDIT: s'okay figured it out xD


----------



## MineKB (Nov 26, 2014)

3x3: 0.14
4x4: 4.00
5x5: 13.04


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 26, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Is anybody still playing this? I've recently bought the pro version (this game totally deserves my 1.29€).
> My PBs are 0.22 / 3.77 / 12.83 and I average like ~2.5 / ~8.5 / ~18
> 
> Gotta catch up to AlexMaass records!



lol yeah I'm still playing this 

My PBs:



I've gotten 2.88 before the non pro version came out lol

I made a subreddit for this (http://www.reddit.com/r/SwitchTile/) but its kinda dead now.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 27, 2014)

I'll try this, sounds nice.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 27, 2014)

I made a javascript version that allows arbitrary sizes.

57.699 on 8x8, 1:55 10x10, 8:56 20x20.


----------



## Calode (Nov 27, 2014)

http://mzrg.com/js/switchtile.html

Link to the site

PBs are:

6x6: 26
8x8: 1:58
10x10: 2:08
Sub 5 12x12
14x14: 6:01
16x: 7:30
18x: 10:xx

Also, for normal switch tile: 
I'm sub 5 3x3
sub 1-11 for 4x4
and don't do 5x5.


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 27, 2014)

http://www.twitch.tv/thesuperalex_

doing a 69x69 lol


----------



## Cale S (Nov 28, 2014)

3x3 - 3.235 avg100, 2.194 avg12, 1.716 avg5
4x4 - 7.390 single, 10.037 avg5, 12.879 avg12
5x5 - 19.716 single, 24.535 avg5
6x6 - 46.585
7x7 - 1:13.744
8x8 - 1:46.32
9x9 - 2:20.231
10x10 - 3:13.832
3-7 relay - 3:23.241
3x3 marathon - 3:19.674, 449 moves at 2.25 moves/sec, 10.69 moves and 4.75 seconds per puzzle on average


today I started attempting a 99x99, here is my progress so far: http://prntscr.com/5ax8ts


----------



## qqwref (Nov 28, 2014)

47.313 8x8
1:26.690 10x10
2:32.388 12x12
3:26.650 14x14
4:18.204 16x16
6:14.110 18x18

e: wtf cale you're crazy
e2: because of you I'm allowing 3 digits in the size now, not my fault if you crash your browser


----------



## Cale S (Nov 28, 2014)

qqwref said:


> e: wtf cale you're crazy


says the guy who solved a 128x128x128 and yottaminx 


qqwref said:


> e2: because of you I'm allowing 3 digits in the size now, not my fault if you crash your browser


I don't even think I'll try anything over 30 again after I'm done, this takes way too long and makes my ring and pinky fingers hurt

Progress update: http://prntscr.com/5ay5nz
55x99 block solved, includes all of yellow


----------



## Calode (Nov 28, 2014)

Here's an attempt at a tutorial for my roux method. 

It involves making opposite columns, then more columns as you work your way in. 

The video demonstrates 6x6 and 8x8 being solved with this method.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 28, 2014)

Mm, interesting method. Right now mine is pretty much: build one layer at a time, except for the rightmost column, which you use for moving stuff around; then finish the rightmost column; then finish the bottom row.


----------



## Cale S (Nov 28, 2014)

Calode said:


> *video*
> 
> Here's an attempt at a tutorial for my roux method.
> 
> ...


I mostly use a layer by layer method with some column building involved, and I find that when I use column building for all of it except the top row, my movecount is lower but it takes more time for me to think about what to do. For really large puzzles where speed doesn't matter as much as movecount, using columns is definitely the best way to go.

99x99 progress update: http://prntscr.com/5b4rh4
79 rows are complete, 20 left


----------



## qqwref (Nov 28, 2014)

Crazy. How much time would you estimate you spent actually solving (as opposed to breaks)?


----------



## Cale S (Nov 28, 2014)

qqwref said:


> Crazy. How much time would you estimate you spent actually solving (as opposed to breaks)?


Probably about 8-10 hours, but I'm not really sure. I switch between working on it and breaks so often that it's hard to tell.

current progress: http://prntscr.com/5b6lag
almost there...


----------



## Cale S (Nov 28, 2014)

yay I finished it


----------



## qqwref (Nov 29, 2014)

Wow, crazy. Congrats on a tough record to beat  That's a pretty good movecount too.


----------



## soup (Nov 30, 2014)

30x30 switchtile done. Nothing special but it's my first day solving these things, so whatever


----------



## Berd (Nov 30, 2014)

Could you guys link to me the nxn switchtile website? Thanks!


----------



## TDM (Nov 30, 2014)

Berd said:


> Could you guys link to me the nxn switchtile website? Thanks!





Calode said:


> http://mzrg.com/js/switchtile.html
> 
> Link to the site


You can change the size in the top right corner.


----------



## Berd (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## qqwref (Dec 1, 2014)

3x3: 2.485 avg12
4x4: 7.235 avg12
5x5: 15.575 avg12
6x6: 23.531 avg12

30x30: 19:24.529 single


----------



## porkynator (Dec 6, 2014)

5x5 (touchscreen)

number of times: 50/50
best time: 10.30
worst time: 22.95

current mo3: 15.45 (σ = 2.75)
best mo3: 12.34 (σ = 1.11)

current avg5: 14.11 (σ = 0.29)
best avg5: 12.80 (σ = 0.41)

current avg12: 14.54 (σ = 1.89)
best avg12: 13.90 (σ = 1.97)

session avg: 15.19 (σ = 1.86)
session mean: 15.25

I've also got an 8.94 single


----------



## Cale S (Dec 7, 2014)

Current pb's (will keep updated):

3x3 - 0.000 single (1 move lol), or 0.134 single (2 moves = 14.93 tps), 0.829 avg5 [(0.664) (1.466) 0.726 0.796 0.964], 1.316 avg12, 1.884 avg100
4x4 - 3.338 single, 4.884 avg5, 6.009 avg12, 7.270 avg100
5x5 - 10.116 single, 12.292 avg5, 14.108 avg12, 15.943 avg100
6x6 - 19.567 single, 23.524 avg5, 26.121 avg12
7x7 - 37.586 single, 39.038 avg5, 43.127 avg12
8x8 - 53.644 single, 57.327 avg5
9x9 - 1:14.217 single, 1:24.332 avg5
10x10 - 1:31.733 single, 1:43.166 avg5
12x12 - 2:49.320 
14x14 - 4:16.957 
20x20 - 9:30.639
30x30 - 26:20.364 
99x99 - 1823:21.123
132x132 - 2997:51.582
3x3 marathon - 2:27.554
3-4-5 relay - 23.661 single, 25.618 avg5, 27.011 avg12
3-4-5-6-7 relay - 1:29.958 single, 1:39.161 avg5


----------



## qqwref (Dec 8, 2014)

Method idea for large puzzles: http://i.imgur.com/wspn23r.png

Basically, instead of solving the puzzle directly, you'd build the left shape from the bottom up, leaving one column open for speed. Instead of solving green/blue and black/yellow directly you can just put any green/blue pieces in that place and then solve the rectangular groups later. Then you do the transformations in the image to actually solve it. I haven't really tried this yet but it was an interesting idea I had.

EDIT: 12x12 in 2:31.735, 590 moves. I left one column open, solved blue/green directly, filled in the column, and then finished off black/yellow as a block at the end.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 9, 2014)

12x12 in 1:56.915 (484 moves)
20x20 in 7:19.474 (1692 moves)
with old keyhole-LBL method


----------



## Deathranger999 (Dec 20, 2014)

So uh.

That was fun.

Total solve time was approximately 6 hours, 15 minutes, and 30.548 seconds, using my own method.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow, that's really fast. What IS your method?


----------



## Deathranger999 (Dec 20, 2014)

qqwref said:


> Wow, that's really fast. What IS your method?



Solve a center block with edges about 1/3 the size of the puzzle. Next, solve everything directly below that block, leaving an upside-down U unsolved. Then, fill in either the left or right side. Finally, finish the last two "slices" one layer at a time, alternating between them. A little hard to understand, perhaps some pictures will help.

http://imgur.com/a/PucfM/all

I didn't realize Cale already had UWR for size, so I feel like I wasted a lot of time now. XD Maybe I'll go for 128x128 next. I tried that once but Firefox crashed before I finished.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 20, 2014)

That's a pretty interesting method. I like how you solve entire blocks of color at once. And yeah, too bad you only tied the size UWR, but the size allows 3 digits now


----------



## Deathranger999 (Dec 21, 2014)

qqwref said:


> That's a pretty interesting method. I like how you solve entire blocks of color at once. And yeah, too bad you only tied the size UWR, but the size allows 3 digits now



Yeah. I kinda used a completely random method for a 69x69 solve I did, but afterwards I made it more structured and it turned into the method I use now. I still haven't been able to beat your 12x12 record though.  My method works best for bigger puzzles.


----------



## Cale S (Dec 21, 2014)

Deathranger999 said:


> Solve a center block with edges about 1/3 the size of the puzzle. Next, solve everything directly below that block, leaving an upside-down U unsolved. Then, fill in either the left or right side. Finally, finish the last two "slices" one layer at a time, alternating between them. A little hard to understand, perhaps some pictures will help.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/PucfM/all
> 
> I didn't realize Cale already had UWR for size, so I feel like I wasted a lot of time now. XD Maybe I'll go for 128x128 next. I tried that once but Firefox crashed before I finished.


That's a cool method, I started using it for the 132x132: http://i.imgur.com/DDX3q54.png
Edit: Second step finished http://i.imgur.com/vIGGeTn.png 44x88 block solved (3,872 pieces), 2/9 done


----------



## Deathranger999 (Dec 21, 2014)

Cale S said:


> That's a cool method, I started using it for the 132x132: http://i.imgur.com/DDX3q54.png
> Edit: Second step finished http://i.imgur.com/vIGGeTn.png 44x88 block solved (3,872 pieces), 2/9 done



Dammit, I should've known this would happen! Ugh I guess I'll have to go even higher now. :/ THANKS CALE.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 21, 2014)

5x5 switchtile, mouse only

8.999 single
11.138 avg5 = 11.458 11.347 (8.999) (14.956) 10.609
12.497 avg12 = 13.278 11.081 12.775 11.600 14.538 (10.702) (16.409) 11.778 11.443 12.711 12.950 12.813
13.466 avg100


----------



## Cale S (Dec 21, 2014)

Deathranger999 said:


> Dammit, I should've known this would happen! Ugh I guess I'll have to go even higher now. :/ THANKS CALE.


If you do anything higher than 132, I won't even try to beat it.

Current 132x132 progress: 
http://i.imgur.com/6GFp3Ik.png
about 22 hours have passed since I started
lower-left 88x96 block is solved
8,448 pieces solved out of 17,424 (not counting random pieces that happen to be solved)
48.48% done


----------



## Deathranger999 (Dec 21, 2014)

Cale S said:


> If you do anything higher than 132, I won't even try to beat it.
> 
> Current 132x132 progress:
> http://i.imgur.com/6GFp3Ik.png
> ...



K. 150x150 it is then.

Also, I hope you notice this, because you're doing this step wrong. You alternate between doing a column on the side and doing a row on the top. It looks like you're doing all the columns on the side first, which I think will end up being slower.


----------



## Cale S (Dec 21, 2014)

Deathranger999 said:


> K. 150x150 it is then.
> 
> Also, I hope you notice this, because you're doing this step wrong. You alternate between doing a column on the side and doing a row on the top. It looks like you're doing all the columns on the side first, which I think will end up being slower.



That happened because I started solving the right block instead of the left, but I realized that all the yellow pieces were on the left side because of the way I did the second step, and then I switched to the left block. To balance out the columns I have already solved, I'm going to start by adding 8 rows on top, then alternating between side columns and top rows.


----------



## Deathranger999 (Dec 21, 2014)

Ah, that makes sense. On smaller puzzles (30-) I don't normally "clear" the left side like I did on the 99x99 solve, but when it gets that big I feel like it needs to be even more structured than normal.


----------



## Cale S (Dec 23, 2014)

Done.


----------



## Deathranger999 (Dec 23, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Done.
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/PhC2uWg.png



VGJ.  

I'll let you hold it for a couple of days, but then I'm going to have to beat it.


----------



## porkynator (Dec 25, 2014)

7.64 5x5 single (touchscreen). UWR?


----------



## Berd (Dec 25, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Done.
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/PhC2uWg.png


Tps is really slow?


----------



## Cale S (Dec 25, 2014)

Berd said:


> Tps is really slow?



Well I did it over 3 days, so I had to spend some time not working on it 
I usually get 3-4 tps for puzzles I do in one sitting.


----------



## Deathranger999 (Dec 26, 2014)

porkynator said:


> 7.64 5x5 single (touchscreen). UWR?



Definitely.


----------



## Erifdex (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey guys, dev here 

Well, I have no idea how I was unaware about all of this interest in my game over the past few months! I'm really impressed with the times people have posted, and the web version (made by qqwref) is awesome. (Some real dedication is required to solve the huge ones - I have no idea how people are that good!) 

I think it's only fair to create some update hype with some screenshots for the next version 
(Ignore the FPS counter in the top left)










Nothing too fancy as of yet, but here's a list of implemented and planned features. (Some of the features may not make it into the next update)

*Implemented:*

Moved the scramble and reset buttons from the menu to the in-game screen
Added the ability to remove all stored data
Implemented Android immersive mode (full screen)
*Planned/Possible:*

Change the statistics panel into a tabbed panel, with tabs for last 5, last 10 solves, alongside overall
More sizes!
More colours! (or a different approach to colours)
Individual listing of times recorded (can delete solves)
An option to disable the recording of solve times (so your friends don't mess up your averages )

If anyone wants to throw suggestions at me, feel free!

(I'm going to post this to the subreddit too - good idea setting it up AlexMaass)


----------



## porkynator (Mar 9, 2015)

5x5 touchscreen PBs (UWRs?)
7.20 single
9.74 Ao5
10.92 Ao12


----------



## Randomno (Mar 10, 2015)

porkynator said:


> 5x5 touchscreen PBs (UWRs?)
> 7.20 single
> 9.74 Ao5
> 10.92 Ao12



How? :'(


----------



## porkynator (Mar 11, 2015)

Randomno said:


> How? :'(


Standard speedsolving answer: practice.


----------



## Berd (Mar 14, 2015)

porkynator said:


> Standard speedsolving answer: practice.


Should be an answer to most things in life.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 14, 2015)

Has anyone got a 0.000 2x2 Ao12?


----------



## Berd (Mar 14, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Has anyone got a 0.000 2x2 Ao12?


I've got a single lol


----------



## Randomno (Mar 14, 2015)

Berd said:


> I've got a single lol



I have an 0.000 Ao5, neither are very impressive.


----------



## porkynator (Mar 23, 2015)

(5x5) 7.08!


----------



## Berd (Mar 23, 2015)

porkynator said:


> (5x5) 7.08!
> http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/03/23/e3d3beda9286a15f5b29b0d995054e21.jpg


How?!


----------



## CubeCow (Mar 26, 2015)

I play this. It's like the best freaking digital puzzle ever.


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 2, 2015)

porkynator said:


> (5x5) 7.08!
> http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/03/23/e3d3beda9286a15f5b29b0d995054e21.jpg



wtf

I think I just tired of this xD

I forgot my 5x5 pbs, I think I've gotten sub 4 4x avg5 tho.
http://pastebin.com/u/AlexMaass
(some sessions here)


----------



## porkynator (Apr 7, 2015)

5x5, tuochscreen (as always)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 7.94
worst time: 19.99
best mo3: 9.11 (σ = 1.63)
best avg5: 9.15 (σ = 0.15)
best avg12: 10.07 (σ = 1.22)
best avg100: 11.83 (σ = 1.66)

I'll try to get a good average on video later today.


----------



## Roman (Nov 6, 2015)

So I was bored today and I wrote a little bot for the browser version of the puzzle.






Aunt cat supposed to solve it in 0 seconds but apparently there's no way to perform moves sequence like "L U" without waiting until the animation finished


----------



## Trexrush1 (Jan 23, 2016)

Discovered this thread 2 days ago, discovered the game minutes later. I will say, the game is fighting for attention with my homework!
anyway, here are my pbs as of now-
1/5/12/global
3x3-.75/2.85/3.48/4.5ish
4x4- 4.xx/9.xx/11.12/10
5x5-14.xx/19.xx/26.35/21

Quite proud of the 5.32 on 4x4. My approach to solving is mostly blockbuilding.


----------



## Calode (Jan 23, 2016)

http://switchtile.surge.sh/ is a rehost of qqwref's webport and a modification I made. I'll be making all of mine, if any changes there. 

The modification I added is that ability to hover over a tile and press either WASD keys to move the tile up, down, left or right. This makes solving really fast. This version is currently broken on mobile and I'll get around to fixing that.


----------



## Trexrush1 (Jan 24, 2016)

It doesnt open... Bad internet?


----------



## Calode (Jan 25, 2016)

Should load. http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/switchtile.surge.sh.html


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 12, 2016)

tried this on my phone today. got a 2 second single. Are people still playing this or no?


----------



## TDM (Sep 12, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> tried this on my phone today. got a 2 second single. Are people still playing this or no?


I do still play it occasionally, but not very often.


----------



## 1973486 (Dec 27, 2016)

My sub-1 list. Pretty sure there are 1083 times there. I don't keep track of avgs (because mobile app), I know I have some sub 1s though.

The 0.14 is a 2 mover, for some reason much faster than all my other 2 movers. I'm not sure if a one mover is possible. The longest I've sub 1'ed is 7 moves, not often though. Only got low 1s at best on 8 moves.

Also I have every 0.xy up to 0.30, which I only got recently with a 0.46.

EDIT:

Read through the thread again. Alex got a one mover on mobile so I guess it is possible, I'm just unlucky. Also Roman's solver is interesting. He only got a 7 mover at worst. Some solutions were very unintuitive (to me) though. Maybe sub 1 global avg is possible.


----------



## @Ratas (Jul 24, 2017)

My record is 0.45 seconds. (3 mover.)


----------



## @Ratas (Jul 24, 2017)

I got 10.28 seconds on 4x4.


----------



## @Ratas (Jul 24, 2017)

9.72 seconds on 4x4.


----------



## @Ratas (Jul 24, 2017)

0.39 seconds on 3x3! (3 mover.)


----------



## @Ratas (Jul 24, 2017)

0.32 seconds on 3x3. (3 mover.)


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 28, 2018)

I found a nice checkerboard pattern:


----------



## @Ratas (Apr 28, 2018)

Is there a version of this where I don't need to wait for the animation of the pieces sliding


----------



## Deathranger999 (Jan 14, 2019)

So uh.

It's been a hot minute since I've even been active at all in the Speedcubing community. 

But I came across this game and this thread again, so I decided to set (to my knowledge) the size record.

150x150

Cool cool.


----------



## Erifdex (Jan 8, 2021)

*Download (Android)** | **Support on Patreon*​
Happy new year Speedsolving! I have just released a brand new version of *switchtile* - a puzzle game for touchscreen devices, where a scrambled two-dimensional grid of tiles must be rearranged back to the original grid pattern as fast as possible.* It's completely free, with no hidden in-app-purchases or adverts. *

I developed the original app 7 years ago in 2014 (if you're getting deja vu!), and it gained a small following of speed-solvers competing for the best times and averages. However it has since grown old, and is now quite outdated and sluggish. As a result, I have spent the past 12 months creating a brand new version, with loads of new features!

*Two modes*- classic & advanced
In classic mode, the rows and columns of the 2d grid wrap around the edges
Advanced mode adds the ability to rotate the central tile(s)

*Three board sizes* - 3x3, 4x4, 5x5
*Timed sessions*
Keep track of consecutive solve averages: _mean-of-3, average-of-5 and average-of-12_

*Detailed statistics*
View all of your personal records, and results from every timed session

*Configurable animation speeds*
Tile sliding animations can be completely disabled if you want!

*Multitouch support*
Multiple rows/columns can be interacted with simultaneously!
Using two fingers to swipe a single row/column will move it twice

*Dark theme!*
Loads of different *tile colour schemes*
Constant development is funded through the Patreon page. Although the game has only been released for Android devices so far, *I am planning to prepare and release an iOS version if the Patreon goal is reached*, since iOS development is unfortunately really expensive!

*Screenshots:*

​


----------



## Erifdex (Jan 17, 2021)

*New release: Version 1.1.0*

Added _seeded timed sessions_ - allows you to challenge a friend to an identical set of scrambles!
Added scrollable _list of individual solve times _to session statistics
Fixed "ice cream" tile colour scheme
Small optimisation to scrambling algorithm
Small UI fixes/improvements
Simply *press and hold the "▶ timed session" button *to configure a new seeded timed session. Send the seed you use to someone else to compete with identical scrambles.

_Side note: any times/averages achieved in a seeded timed session do not count towards personal records (this is to prevent cheating by preparing for a seed)._


----------

